# Parvo Puppies-- RAGOM needs financial help



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Rescued Puppies Need More Help

This story is heartbreaking. RAGOM took in some puppy mill dogs and puppies when the Dept of Agriculture shut down a North Dakota puppy mill. The 8 puppies contracted parvo shortly after, some have died, but others are improving. In the meantime RAGOM is anticipating $20,000 in veterinary bills for these pups. 
If you can spare anything and want to help, here is a link to RAGOM's website where you can donate:
Retrieve a Golden of Minnesota - Rescue & re-home Golden Retrievers

I fell in love with Bodie, the sire of this litter: Available Dogs This poor dog was barely a year old when bred to another less than a year old pup (Lexi on RAGOM website). Bodie is definitely not conformation to breed standards with his curly coat. His coat is so similar to my Barkley's I fell in love with him instantly. Too bad I'm several thousand miles away because DH and I would be applying to adopt this boy.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Look, at that curly hair, he is great, wish they adopted out of state.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping up*

God Bless RAGOM for saving these puppies.

If only I had a job, I would donate.

Dallas Gold: Bodie is a beauty!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG, Anne, Brodie does look like he would be a perfect fit. Perhaps you need a quick 2nd residence in MN for a while? That litter is adorable too.... so so sad that they've lost some.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> OMG, Anne, Brodie does look like he would be a perfect fit. Perhaps you need a quick 2nd residence in MN for a while? That litter is adorable too.... so so sad that they've lost some.


I don't know...a summer only home in MN? If only we could afford 2 homes! We have friends in MN, perhaps they could rent us a room and we could qualify? This sweet boy has been in my mind today. Coming from a puppy mill situation he probably has some fears to overcome and I'm not so sure Toby would be a calming big brother given his energy levels are going sky high again. :uhoh: The best I can do is admire him virtually, send a little money up his way in honor of him and in memory of my curly Beau and Barkley and trust RAGOM finds him the perfect forever home. I just love that photo of him leaping in the snow--the look of pure joy in his newfound freedom!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I truley wish these rescues would adopt out of state, as one that wants a red golden again, and can not find one here , it would be helpfull.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

goldensrbest said:


> I truley wish these rescues would adopt out of state, as one that wants a red golden again, and can not find one here , it would be helpfull.


I know exactly what you mean, but I also respect that they want to make sure the dog goes to a home that they can inspect first, and see how the resident dogs interact and such. I'm sure exceptions can be made though, but in this case I fear transporting a dog like Bodie might cause more trauma than he can handle, plus in our case, Toby is very high energy and might not be a good fit for a sibling. Boy do I miss my red curly boys. They may not be the popular look, but there is something just so special about their personalities with all that curly red fur. They just melt my heart.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Bless RAGOM for rescuing the golden puppies! Donation is on the way.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for RAGOM and the puppies!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Petfinder*

I did a search in Maine for Golden Retrievers and there are 109 pages here on Petfinder.
Look at Abigail and Emily, too!

Pet Search Results: Adoptable Golden Retriever Dog Pets in Falmouth, ME: Petfinder


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh those little puppies are so cute!! Made a donation to help. Thanks for letting us know about these cuties!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

bumping up for the little Parvo Puppies.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

*Update on Ragom's Bodie*

I just logged on to see how the sweetie curly boy Bodie was doing. Good news--he's adoption pending! I'm sad he's not moving to Texas to be one of our pack members, but am happy he's soon to be in his forever home! 

One of the RAGOM puppies was humanely euthanized at the end of February for some medical issues.


----------

